# ISPConfig 3.0.5 released



## Till (25. Feb. 2013)

ISPConfig 3.0.5 is available for download. This release is a major release of ISPConfig 3.

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual for ISPConfig 3.0.5 is now available! ***

Version 1.4 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.5 (Date: 02/22/2013)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

373 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

ISPConfig 3 Manual « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel
Version 1.4 Of The ISPConfig 3 Manual (Date: 02/22/2013) Available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
=====================================================

*What's new in ISPConfig 3.0.5*

- APS package installer. See APS Standard for a list of available packages.
- New web backup system which includes the website databases.
- Mailuser login.
- PHP version selector. Use different PHP versions for different websites.
- Subdomains as virtualhost with separate directory inside the directory tree of the main website without rewriting.
- Support for mod_perl2.
- Improved default theme.
- Global search function.
- PHP-FPM support for Apache servers.
- PHP-FPM mode selector in website options.
- Hardened the website folder structure with new folder protection feature and stricter security settings.
- Maintenance mode.
- Password generator.
- Password confirmation fields.
- Directive snippets for Apache, nginx, and PHP can now be saved and be reused for other websites.
- Forms can be submitted by pressing ENTER (you don't have to click the Save button anymore).
- Many more minor feature enhancements and bugfixes.
- IDN domains are converted automatically to / from punicode. (requires PHP idn extension from pecl)
- Mail traffic reporting for dovecot servers.

Special thanks to Marius Cramer from pixcept KG - Büro für Gestaltung und Software-Entwicklung for his contributions to the 3.0.5 ISPConfig release.


-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.5.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 12.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 12.2
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.3
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## nowayback (25. Feb. 2013)

hi,

vielen Dank für die neue Version.

Upgrade auf Debian Squeeze 6.0.7 von 3.0.4.6 auf 3.0.5 lief problemlos.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Falcon37 (25. Feb. 2013)

Super Release, Updates liefen alle ohne Probleme durch. Vielen Dank für die Entwicklung an alle Beteiligten! Wenn man sich jetzt das Handbuch via one-time fee kauft bleibt das erstmal so oder wird das demnächst wieder erweitert (geupdatet)?


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von Falcon37:


> Super Release, Updates liefen alle ohne Probleme durch. Vielen Dank für die Entwicklung an alle Beteiligten! Wenn man sich jetzt das Handbuch via one-time fee kauft bleibt das erstmal so oder wird das demnächst wieder erweitert (geupdatet)?


Neue Handbücher gibt es immer für Major Versionen, das nächste Handbuch wird es also für 3.0.6 geben.


----------



## GrafPorno (26. Feb. 2013)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Habe jetzt fast alle Installationen geupdatet. Da waren Single- und Multi-Server dabei - alles fehlerfrei durchgelaufen.

Schönes Ding, Till!


----------



## boterfreak (26. Feb. 2013)

Ich habe dort nur die Funktion gefunden das man einzelt bei dem Account ein Backup von der Seite erstellt. Gibt es dort eine Funktion jetzt das man ein Komplettes Backup ausführen kann ? Wenn ja wo ?


----------



## Dirk67 (26. Feb. 2013)

vielen Dank für die gute Entwicklungsarbeit und Support !


----------



## beeeee (26. Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Update. Bei mir liefen 2 Server mit Debian 6.0.7 ohne Murren durch.

Danke für die kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## J0ker (28. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

leider geht mein Webmail nicht mehr ????

Nach dem Update

MfG.


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Wie greifst denn darauf zu? Du musst port 80 nehmen, nicht 8080.


----------



## mbay (28. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eben auch das Update durchgeführt, es lief ohne Probleme durch.

Allerdings habe ich bei dem APS-Installer ein Problem:

Bei einem Update der Packagelist tritt der folgende Fehler auf:


```
Error
String could not be parsed as XML
```
Hat jemand eine Idee?

EDIT:


> Dann hätte ich noch folgende Frage: Wie kann ich den Backup-Tab bei den Kunden-Domains wieder entfernen?


Habe ich schon selber gelöst, einfach in der sites/form/web_domain.tform.php das if($_SESSION["s"]["user"]["typ"] == 'admin') { rein nehmen.


----------



## mbay (28. Feb. 2013)

Ich habe noch einen Fehler(?) gefunden, unter Webseitenbeschränkung (Festplatte) erscheint bei soft und hard limit jeweils unlimited, im Client-Template ist aber unter Web Quota 2560 MB gesetzt.

Eine Idee?


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von mbay:


> Ich habe noch einen Fehler(?) gefunden, unter Webseitenbeschränkung (Festplatte) erscheint bei soft und hard limit jeweils unlimited, im Client-Template ist aber unter Web Quota 2560 MB gesetzt.
> 
> Eine Idee?


Bei mir funktioniert es, ist also kein bug, habe es gerade unter Debain und Centis getestet. Vielleicht ist auf deinem Server quota nicht richtig eingerichtet oder Du hast die Installation migriert ohne nacher die Seiten zu resyncen.


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von mbay:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eben auch das Update durchgeführt, es lief ohne Probleme durch.
> 
> ...


Update der Packagelist funktioniert bei mir ohne Fehler. Die Fehlermeldung weist darauf hin dass entweder Daten nicht oder nicht vollständig von apsstandard.org geladen wdren konnten. Vielleicht kann Dein Server sich mit dem Paketserver nicht verbinden oder Du hast irgendwelche PHp Module oder Limits gesetzt welche das vollständige Laden der daten verhindern.


----------



## mbay (28. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Bei mir funktioniert es, ist also kein bug, habe es gerade unter Debain und Centis getestet. Vielleicht ist auf deinem Server quota nicht richtig eingerichtet oder Du hast die Installation migriert ohne nacher die Seiten zu resyncen.


Also Quota funktioniert, ohne Probleme:

Disk quotas for user web2230 (uid 6537):
     Filesystem  blocks   quota   limit   grace   files   quota   limit   grace
/dev/disk/by-uuid/fa78a4a1-816b-4168-87d7-944ec2070486
                     72  512000  513024              18       0       0

Vor dem Update hat diese Funktion auch noch ohne Probleme funktioniert, hast Du denn vielleicht noch eine Idee, was es sein könnte?


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von mbay:


> Also Quota funktioniert, ohne Probleme:
> 
> Disk quotas for user web2230 (uid 6537):
> Filesystem  blocks   quota   limit   grace   files   quota   limit   grace
> ...


Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## mbay (28. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


Okay, das sieht so weit gut aus, läuft aber wegen:

PHP Fatal error:  Trying to clone an uncloneable object of class db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/bind_dlz_plugin.inc.php on line 249

nicht immer sauber durch.


----------



## mbay (28. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Update der Packagelist funktioniert bei mir ohne Fehler. Die Fehlermeldung weist darauf hin dass entweder Daten nicht oder nicht vollständig von apsstandard.org geladen wdren konnten. Vielleicht kann Dein Server sich mit dem Paketserver nicht verbinden oder Du hast irgendwelche PHp Module oder Limits gesetzt welche das vollständige Laden der daten verhindern.


Problem gefunden, CURLOPT_FOLLOWLOCATION kann nicht genutzt werden, wenn open_basedir gesetzt ist.


----------



## mbay (28. Feb. 2013)

Hallo Till,

muss leider noch mal stören, APS funktioniert bei mir leider noch nicht wirklich:


```
'203','riud','riud','','3','202','32','1')
28.02.2013-11:51 - DEBUG - Calling function 'install' from plugin 'aps_plugin' raised by event 'aps_instance_update'.
28.02.2013-11:51 - DEBUG - Starting APS install
28.02.2013-11:51 - DEBUG - Running installHandler
PHP Warning:  ZipArchive::getStream(): Invalid or unitialized Zip object in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/aps_installer.inc.php on line 107
28.02.2013-11:51 - WARNING - Unable to find the meta data file of package WordPress-3.5.1-1.app.zip
28.02.2013-11:51 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 63347
```
Entweder so, oder er hängt sich hier auf:


```
28.02.2013-11:55 - DEBUG - Starting APS install
28.02.2013-11:55 - DEBUG - Running installHandler
```
Eine Idee?


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2013)

Entweder die zip Datei wurde mit Fehlern von apsstandard.org ausgeliefert oder wurde bei der Übertragung im Internet beschädigt oder konnte nicht vollständig auf Deinem Server gespeichert werden.


----------

